# Pistons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Game #79, 13 April 2007
Detroit Pistons [51-27] @ Toronto Raptors [45-33]
7:00 PM EST, Raptors NBATV, Fan590.com
Air Canada Centre, Toronto, ON*

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-pistons-775x50.gif">

<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0033.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0148.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0663.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0387.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0391.gif">
<img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/headtohead.jpg">
<img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0945.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/parkerbig1.jpg"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/1226.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0924.gif"> <img border="1" src="http://pics.forecaster.ca/nba-player/0268.gif">

<img border="2" height="35" width="522" src="http://images.tsn.ca/images/e/headers/nba-raptors-775x50.gif">

*
The Detroit Pistons have clinched the East and head coach Flip Saunders has said
that now is the time to get one of the best starting units in the NBA some much-
needed rest. Whether or not the will is another question, as the Pistons are in 
Toronto visiting the red-hot Raptors, winners of four straight. The atmosphere
in the ACC is starting to resemble that of a playoff series, and with post-season 
play not far off, the sea of red is starting to become visible in the stands. The
Raps are competing for the second seed in the East with Chicago and Cleveland but
with little time left to close the gap they may have to settle for third place, 
a spot they could wrap up with a win over Detroit. It would put them up against 
the struggling Washington Wizards in the first round as of the current standings. 
The Friday the 13th game tips at 7:00 only on Raptors NBATV and the Fan590.com.*​</td></tr>​


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

With Chicago and the Cavs both winning and the Wiz losing, this game has lost its importance. I think it would be a good idea to limit Bosh and TJ's minutes for the next few games to avoid injuries.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*



seifer0406 said:


> With Chicago and the Cavs both winning and the Wiz losing, this game has lost its importance. I think it would be a good idea to *limit Bosh and TJ's minutes for the next few games to avoid injuries.*


yes


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

Has anyone heard if Bargs will get some PT today? That would be great if so.

Might be a good game to let the dogs out. See if Hump and Joey and play tough against the Pistons frontcourt.

This is the home game, so I'm really hoping for a win here. The Raps are 28-10 at home while the Pistons are 26-13 on the road.

Isn't it crazy to think the Raps have more wins at the ACC this season than they managed anywhere last season.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*



shookem said:


> Has anyone heard if Bargs will get some PT today? That would be great if so.
> 
> Might be a good game to let the dogs out. See if Hump and Joey and play tough against the Pistons frontcourt.
> 
> ...


he wont go, he has an acute sinus infection


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/Toronto/2007/04/13/4003098-sun.html



> Not tonight, Andrea
> 
> By MIKE GANTER -- Sun Media
> 
> ...


andrea apparently had an emergency appendectomy which would require general anasthesia. it could take him several weeks to recover from that cause it can mess up your brain coordination. he is young and will recover fast but the after-effects of his operation can linger. he also lost some weight an his immune system can be down a bit. he should be allowed to recuperate as long as possible.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

Iam still trying to figure out if calling the pistons the pirstons was some cleaver deliberate thing on your part speedy, is this joke over my head??


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

yeah .. 'pirstons' ??? now if your index finger straddled the 'r' an 't' an it had come out as 'pisrtons' that would be understandable .. but 'pirstons' ..??


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

I hate when games are on Raptors TV.


----------



## RickyBlaze (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*



Ras said:


> I hate when games are on Raptors TV.


Yup, I don't have RapsTV, and chances are all the Bars will be playing NHL play-offs over a Raps/Pistons match-up.

Lame, but regardless, this game doesn't hold as much meaning as I thought it would last week. I think both teams won't be playing their starters much.
Go Raps Go.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*

man, i dread watching the toronto media handle games like this. it's (imo) a sign of what's wrong with the mentality in this city/country. hearing talk about 'resting players' is way premature for this team (imo). resting players? i mean, i don't agree with that AT ALL (AT ALL) but for our team specifically, does the fact that we're playing detroit (having clinched the conference already) necessarily put us in the same position? why? how? where's the link? 

the raptors are, with a win tonight, just one game back of the 2 seed. *one* game. they'd have to make up two games on both the bulls and cavs, sure, because they don't have either tiebreaker, but there'd still be three games left on the schedule. i mean, i wouldn't put it past those two squads to drop two of three (two of three, man; not nine of ten) and am still expecting us to win out. if so- ta da! 2 seed. huge.

it's been an unlikely scenario for awhile but it's certainly not impossible. to start resting players (and for what? resting these professional athletes for 5 or 10 minutes in a game would be hardly of benefit to anyone, imo, and would only weaken the collective mentality of the players and their team) would be not only pointless, but also a waste of an opportunity. why would you want to waste it? there's nothing to lose here. if you're worried about someone pulling his groin at this point in the season, seriously, your team was not in shape to begin with (which would signal the bigger, more important problem). settling for the 3 seed- or any seed- even at this point on the calendar is from a complacent school of thought that champions should never attend. 

the pistons have little to gain, true, but we have nothing to _lose_. we're not in the same boat. i don't want to pretend like we are even for a _second_ because that would be dangerous. talk of resting anyone, in my opinion, is utterly juvenile and pays no reward. i want to purge it from our system before it even gets started. 

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Pirstons @ Raptors, Apr. 13th*



dtron said:


> Iam still trying to figure out if calling the pistons the pirstons was some cleaver deliberate thing on your part speedy, is this joke over my head??


Yeah, derived from our Kersten/Kristen convo from the other day.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I'm looking forward to this one. I think our boys can smell a victory and will come out charging. Momentum into the playoffs is what really counts now. Keep on winning and building on to everything learned. If Detroit doesn't play with playoff intensity the Raptors SHOULD be winning this game. Even if Sheed and Chauncey get extended bench time, guys like Maxiell, Delfino, and Flip will be looking to step up and prove themselves for playoff minutes. It's going to be a tough game but I think we'll be ready for the challenge. 

I'm looking for comfortable aggression from Hump and Joey. That's the storyline I'm most interested in right now.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Looking for the Raps to make a statment in this one, Bosh young legs should be factor against Webber or Wallace


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

17th sellout :cheers:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

AllEyezonTX said:


> Looking for the Raps to make a statment in this one, Bosh young legs should be factor against Webber or Wallace


The only statement you can make is that the Raptors are better then Detroit's bench because thats who you will see play. Webber and Rasheed wont get more then low 20 minutes max


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Billups is out, not that he woulda played much anyway.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

joey is blazing right now


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Most of the last couple of games have been on Raps TV cause none of the main channels (thescore, tsn, sportsnet) thought the Raptors wouldn't be playing important games at the end due to their record. Man were they wrong..that really does show the Raptors did shock the whole world.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Most of the last couple of games have been on Raps TV cause none of the main channels (thescore, tsn, sportsnet) thought the Raptors wouldn't be playing important games at the end due to their record. Man were they wrong..that really does show the Raptors did shock the whole world.


either that or rapstv knew they would and wanted more people to subscribe to watch the important games


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Horrid shooting all around thus far. Raps moving the ball well though... 6 assists on 6 FGs. Bosh with 6 boards already!

Pistons commentators and Chauncey giving props to Smitch for COY!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

raps sucking. in the first quarter i'd say it was because the pistons are simply the better team...in the second, just a lack of energy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, Leo is on his cell phone, how utterly hilarious. Still interested to see who, if anyone, he can recruit for his team.

Raps not looking too sharp. 14/44 shooting in the game so far, with the second quarter all against their reserves.

Bosh and Hump with 16 boards but we are still getting out rebounded, which is a problem considering we'll see the first unit again in the third quarter.

How about NOT leaving McDyess open for jumpers, guys?

Anywho, maybe the Bobcats will beat the Bulls tonight to offset.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh getting his fair share of rest too. Dixon and the second unit not hitting shots.

The Piston's bench is pretty sweet. Delfino has great length, athleticism and aggression. Maxiell is a beast. 

Bosh and the boys need to grind their way back from this deficit. Let's see what the boys can do.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

TJ Ford Baby!!! Getting it done to start both halves.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think TJ Ford the best dribbler I have eevr seen. And Skip to my lou is on my favourite side..........

When TJ Ford dribbles to the hoop he always makes room on the outside.

He is amazing.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

we could be putting a lot of pressure on our selves if we lose tonight and the heat win (which they are right now) 

we would only be up 1.5. if miami wins both of their remaining games, we would need to take 2 of our 3. 

#3 is FAR from locked up.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

> I think TJ Ford the best dribbler I have eevr seen. And Skip to my lou is on my favourite side..........
> 
> When TJ Ford dribbles to the hoop he always makes room on the outside.
> 
> He is amazing.


Yes, but Calderon is a better PG for us, because when he's in... :biggrin: 

Raps must shoot the lights out in the fourth if they want a W in this one.
Further more, I think the Pistons one to win both games. They don't want to see the Heat on the 2nd round.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Raps seem content to coast tonight... Bosh has a lot of rebounds but it's deceiving, he's not playing his kind of game at all... unsure how Mo Pete is on a short leash and Dixon isn't when they are both ice cold.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Pistons keep countering our runs and we keep missing gimmees. 

Flip going with a VERY long lineup of Hunter, Delfino, Amir Johnson, McDyce, and Maxiell.

Cmon boys. 

Go Raptors Go!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

man, Hump is quickly becoming one of my favourite players.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TJ will create more scoring opportunities than Calderon


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

3-point game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 point ball game.

Damn I wanted to watch the Mavs Jazz game but this game has me hooked..........

Mainly because of TJ & Bosh.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Joey with the layup! 1 point game!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice 3 Parker
And thats the lead........


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

how about these Raps showing some heart & fighting back to get the lead!?!? This is a game!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hell yeah! Parker with a buzzer-beating bank shot! Haha.

81-79 Raps.

BTW, why is Michelle Carter at the ACC?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i feel dirty. if we win this, it is our least deserved victory of the year...maybe the new orleans game where bosh hit the 3 actually. 

if i were miami, i would have major beef with detroit. them giving their starters an extra 5 minutes of rest might be the difference between home court and starting on the road against the cavs.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

I get the feeling the Raps played crappy the first three quarters just to make the fourth that much more dramatic.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Defense wins Championships....hahahaa


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW 4 point lead now/.

Lindsay answers with a 3.

TJ steals it back.....


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

ok, that's a money move by tj


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Bosh with a nice layup. He has 18 pts and 16 boards. The ACC is going nuts.

83-82 Raps.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

$ in the Bank - Tj Ford


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

TJ Ford great drive and shot

I told you TJ is best out there.

Has a steal then makes the shot.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

is there a reason for the ref telling the Raps bench to sit down?


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Pistons give the Gameball to Rip 24pts...Bosh for the Raptors?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

With that free throw that is the win


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats third for you guys at the very least.........


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

Raps win!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

It's all about TJ Ford baby!

Bench players or not, this was a quality, character comeback.

The momentum keeps on keepin' on.

Go Raptors Go

Have a good weekend all:cheers:


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

thats 5 in a row and counting.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow! Hump with 18 rebounds!


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

HA!
That was hilarious.
But who cares? 
A win is a win and this was a well needed one.
I just hope the Raps will look better in the Playoffs, especially CB4.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

What a gift, lol!


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah baby! Raps win! Raps win! Raps win!

That's five in a row. Let's try to run the table, boys!

OT: The Jays also won tonight against Detroit!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love Hump's post-game interviews.


----------



## Smockgirl (Apr 20, 2005)

Home court clinched!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Also, seeing Michelle Carter at the ACC just reminded me of how much I DON'T want to play the Nets. Let them get swept out by Cleveland, I just don't want those guys in our building.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

Sounds like the pistons played their starters for the first half an then the bench in the second half. Did the raps play their starters thru the entire game?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

If Miami somehow loses to the Pacers tonight, 3rd is ours. But it probably will be anyways, just a matter of time.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

jibe said:


> Sounds like the pistons played their starters for the first half an then the bench in the second half. Did the raps play their starters thru the entire game?


I don't know how you can be so judgmental of our team when you don't watch the games. That's like three games in a row where you have no idea whats going on.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

That steal was the play of the game for me. That bank shot at the end probably wasn't a good decision. But then, you always want your players drive hard to the basket at end of games to create foul opportunities rather than just hurl up a 3 or something.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

A win is a win. 46-33 one win away from tying the franchise record


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

well... I don't expect to beat pistons in the playoffs now, lol


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

we should be able to beat the pistons cause they will rest the starters again, and win the other 2, clinching the 2nd spot in the east.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

TJ was clutch. It's not often that drive-banker play works but it sure did tonight.

Thank Jason Maxiell for the lazy pass and Flip Saunders for resting his starters!


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> we should be able to beat the pistons cause they will rest the starters again, and win the other 2, clinching the 2nd spot in the east.


Uh, you need Cleveland to lose 1 with their easy schedule, and you need us to lose 2 of our next 3 games(Up 14 on Charlotte at the half) for you all to get the 2nd seed in the East. We own the tiebreaker over Cleveland and you all if we all have the same record.

Good win, but Detroit did not play their starters in the 4th quarter, you all did and you win by 3.

Also, you will be playing in Detroit the next game, not in the comfort on your on home, so anything is possible.

I also think tonight, that with their defense and their bench playing major minutes, Detroit proved that they are the class of the East.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

My player of the game is the Hump man though. 9 offensive rebounds. Pape Sow is probably packing his bags. With the way Humphries has been playing, theres no way he can crack the roster next season.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> ...Detroit proved that they are the class of the East.


Was that ever in doubt?


Anyways, I wanted to add that the officiating tonight was really good.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Uh, you need Cleveland to lose 1 with their easy schedule, and you need us to lose 2 of our next 3 games(Up 14 on Charlotte at the half) for you all to get the 2nd seed in the East. We own the tiebreaker over Cleveland and you all if we all have the same record.
> 
> Good win, but Detroit did not play their starters in the 4th quarter, you all did and you win by 3.
> 
> ...


the cavs will lose to philli and the bucks, while the bulls lose to jersey and the wiz.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Pain5155 said:


> the cavs will lose to philli, while the bulls lose to jersey and the wiz.


Highly unlikely. Plus getting the 2nd seed and playing New Jersey isn't that much better than playing the Wiz.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I want the Wizards. If they get 7th, I want 2nd. If they get 6th, I want 3rd.

The Wizards have a huge bullseye on them right now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Washington beat the Hawks today. They are lock at 6th now.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> the cavs will lose to philli, while the bulls lose to jersey and the wiz.


Quite confident about that aren't you. We beat the Wiz by double digits in Chicago with Arenas and Butler playing both times. When we played NJ, we had 18 point leads in both games that we blew the lead early in the year. Last time we played them, we won by 31. New Jersey is not playing well, see what Cleveland did to them last night.

I believe you all will falter in Detroit, Chauncey didn't play tonight at all. The game will be in Detroit, where you road record isn't strong. You had to come back against the Detroit bench tonight, and you barely win by 3. We played them at full strength in Detroit and won by 18!

Without your homecourt tonight, you don't come back and win this game. Detroit also proved with their defense, they can shut you down when they want to. Hence the 13 point halftime lead, and 11 point lead heading into the 4th. Yes, a win is a win, but I wouldn't be beaming with confidence after playing Detroit's subs the entire 4th quarter.

Your's all year has been great, plus a great future to boot. I see us, you all, and Cleveland(depending on what younger players they can put around Lebron) competing for the East title for the next 5 to 7 years. Your team will learn though, experience in the playoffs goes a long way. Something your team lacks, playoff experience. Detroit's bench gained experience playing in a close game tonight. That is why Flip played them the whole 4th, to gain character in a close game.

Good luck to you, but don't always be so sure about teams losing to other teams. Who knows, Philly might surprise you on the last day of the season?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

BullsAttitude said:


> Quite confident about that aren't you. We beat the Wiz by double digits in Chicago with Arenas and Butler playing both times. When we played NJ, we had 18 point leads in both games that we blew the lead early in the year. Last time we played them, we won by 31. New Jersey is not playing well, see what Cleveland did to them last night.
> 
> I believe you all well falter in Detroit, Chauncey didn't play tonight at all. The game will be in Detroit, where you road record isn't strong. You had to come back against the Detroit bench tonight, and you barely win by 3. We played them at full strength in Detroit and won by 18!
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone even remotely suggested us being better than Detroit. If you look at some of our threads on this raps board, the fans here are about as humble, sometimes even pessimistic, about their team as you can get.

You should worry more about New Jersey. After all, you guys haven't made it past the first round since MJ left town. As bad as New Jersey is this year, Kidd and VC can explode and anything can happen.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bulls fans must be nervous for posts like that to start popping up 'round here.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

No, not nervous, I just follow all the other scores when seeding is becoming important.

Hey, you all have been on a roll of late, that's the way you want to be going into the playoffs. Your season is a mirror image of our 04-05 season, we had a 24 game turn around. Won 13 of 17 going into the playoffs without Eddy Curry and Luol Deng.

I was very confident going up against Washington that year. Got a 2-0 lead and then fell apart from there. Experience played a part in that.

Last year, we lost to the NBA champs and played them harder then anybody else in the East.

This year, I'm more confident. I'll be happy with a 2nd round appearance, that will show progress. Plus, with the Knicks losing again, we will have their lottery pick.

Truth be told, my picks are Detroit and Dallas. With Dallas winning their 1st title. They came so close last year and this year they have been on a mission, they came so close and want to fulfill their destiny.

Good luck in the playoffs and if things go the way I hope, we will be seeing each other in the 2nd round. If not, you will be seeing Cleveland.


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

I cant believe we actually won. Lol I didn't watch the game so when i checked on nba.com this was a shock to me.


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Guys, I do not want us to get 2nd seed and play New Jersey. That would be disaster.
Getting Washington is the best thing that can happen to us in the playoffs. 

Go RAPS!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

The team had trouble sticking the nice shots that we got after we came out firing in the first bit of the first quarter. Glad to see the team fight back though, even though it wasn't against the Piston starters.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

I just got back from the game so I'am going to share my experience from what went on tonight


-For starters this was the 1st raps game I attended in a few years and I forgot how loud and crazy the fans are the tv networks definaly drown the crowd noise out for the broadcast cuz the ACC was deafening I coulden't hear myself talk at times 

-I swear the guy who sat next to me was a splitting image of ex coach kevin o'neal I had to do a double take the fans in my section notice this as well and ribbed him about it 

-the row behind me were all pistion fans that made the drive for the game.they were talking trash and cheering every piston basket made , they were pretty cocky in the 1st half but by the end of the game there faces were pretty long lol

-the ACC was *CRAWLING* with fine *** females they were all over the place I can't count the number of times I said damn to myself, after the game in union station I got a few numbers that plus the raptor win made my night

-Garbo got a loud standing ovation when his face was shown on screen it was obvious that he was taken back by it 

-a loud "awwww" was made by the crowd when it was announced that Bargnani was not in the line up

-when the piston went up 15 some people (including me) thought the game was over then the people in my section started talking about the leafs and who should be fired who should be traded,cut, etc 

-building was the loudest when parker hit the 3 

-Crowd into every call,basket,foul which is great they have alot of coaches here cuz after every missed shot or turnover I would hear a voice say "I would of ran a screen to this player" or "I would of ran a weakside post up to bosh" lol


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Sounds good, Mr. B. Sometimes the broadcast makes the ACC seem quiet. Only when we hear stuff from opposing players and commentators about how loud the building is can we get a good idea. I think the Kings announcers complained that the ACC was too loud the last time they were in town. Yeah, *Sacramento* announcers.



Also, I forgot to mention, did anyone notice Jack's subtle slam on the corporate/wine and cheese fans at the ACC tonight? He said something to the effect of, "don't just come to the game wearing red, come to the game and get crazy, don't just sit there eating sushi." Thank you, Jack. I'll miss you when the playoffs start, buddy.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

TJ Ford said:


> Guys, I do not want us to get 2nd seed and play New Jersey. That would be disaster.
> Getting Washington is the best thing that can happen to us in the playoffs.
> 
> Go RAPS!


We might need the #2 seed to AVOID the nets...which won't happen. The bulls and cavs have EASY schedules left. 

I know they're in 7th now, but Washington's magic # to clinch 6 is 2 I believe. I don't see them winning another game, so NJ would have to lose 2 of 3...which is very possible...but far from probably.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

um yahoo sports says "The mother of former Raptors star Vince Carter sat courtside" at the game tonite??? really??? why??? did they show her on tv


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

dtron said:


> um yahoo sports says "The mother of former Raptors star Vince Carter sat courtside" at the game tonite??? really??? why??? did they show her on tv


Yeah, she was a guest of the Superfan. Sat beside him baseline where everyone could see her. Don't know if the crowd gave it to her or not, have to ask Mr. B on that one.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

was she scouting the game for nj or was she just visiting her favorite canadian city?


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Yeah, she was a guest of the Superfan. Sat beside him baseline where everyone could see her. Don't know if the crowd gave it to her or not, have to ask Mr. B on that one.


didn't even know she was there


----------



## nammer21 (Jul 29, 2004)

If we didn't come back against the depths of the Pistons bench, it would have been sad. Saunders gives the Raps a nice gift at the end. A win is a win, I guess.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

What a game! I was working so I had to listen on the radio (in the back of the store).
It was pretty slow and I was putting away some beer so I heard most of the first have and bit of the third. Then I go out and serve a few crusty's and when I get back it's "the Raps down by eight", leave again for a moment "Raps down by five", leave again for a few moments and when I came back it's "Raps up by three 10 seconds left!"

Blew my mind. Even against the second unit I take it.

18 rebounds is 18 rebounds for Kris, you can't tell me that guy doesn't feel good about last night.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's go T.J. haters! 
Everyone got quiet all of a sudden.

p.s.
Jibe, why the hell would they use Carter's mom as a scout? They have professionals to do that. Seriously? Were you serious?


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

in jibe's defense, "scouting" was the exact same reason the toronto star report reported for possible reason why mama carter was there


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

But that makess no sense when they can send in their own scouts. And how would a mother of a basketball star be an efficient scout?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

maybe personal scouting. i'm sure the nets didn't ask her to go, but she may have initiated it herself, so she can do her thing...meddle. 

she may have also just been visiting. super fan apparently went to Vince's wedding, so obviously he is close to the family. 

Maybe superfan wants to be Vince's stepdaddy...gross.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i can see Vince's mom going even without Vince's consent, its like when my mom use to go into my school and beat up the kids that would bully me, she had no idea how much she embarrassed me by doing that...


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Let's go T.J. haters!
> Everyone got quiet all of a sudden.
> 
> p.s.
> Jibe, why the hell would they use Carter's mom as a scout? They have professionals to do that. Seriously? Were you serious?


yes i was serious .... an why do you see everything in terms of 'love' an 'hate' ??

btw are you old enough to drive a car?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

But you are what is defined in urban idiom as a "hater." 75% of your threads consists of continuously criticizing either T.J. Ford or speculating on the fact that Mitchell will leave Toronto to be closer to his family in Atlanta. While you do this, you provide no new insight on what was previously posted. 
However, I find it curious that for someone who seems to be insightful on the shortcomings of Ford as a point guard and challenge me to watch him in the next few games to gauge his performances based on your criteria, you don't watch the games. There has been two or three instances now recently (as someone else pointed out) where you had no idea what happened in the game outside of highlights and the boxscore.
So therefore, I would consider you as a hater, which in my mind constitutes as somebody who continously criticize the same thing over and over again while failing to give any credit, which is what you essentially do.


And since we're apparently being ********s and you figured that by asking a witty question about whether or not I can drive a car (same ideology as asking me whether or not I've hit puberty), I'll answer your question with a: Yes. 
I actually can drive. I have a BMW M5 that I bought when I was seventeen out of my money and am recently deciding whether or not to sell it and buy a new car at the age of 21. 

So don't play this petty game about acting as if you're older than someone, therefore wiser. 

And do remember, I'm not the only that's been criticizing your repetitive thread starting and critical 'analysis' of certain factors. Finally, do remember that I've never taken time to criticize any poster until you irked me to a point where it became slightly displeasing in reading this forum.

But I'm officially finished discussing why I continiously go after your posts as well as I'll relinquish the action itself for my own personal time and sanity.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

SickGame said:


> I have a BMW M5 that I bought when I was seventeen out of my money and am recently deciding whether or not to sell it and buy a new car at the age of 21.


Sorry to get off topic but if you decide to sell how much would you sell it for also what the year and how many clicks does it have?


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

2001 BMW, fully loaded, 65433 miles, 37 000$ probably.
That's if I do.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *SickGame !*
> 
> Let's go T.J. haters!
> Everyone got quiet all of a sudden.


I'm definetely no TJ hater, but I am growing very tired of that isolation play that Sam seems to love to run at the end of close games for TJ. 

Tonight it went in, but I bet if u crunched the numbers the stats would probably show it is ineffective play to run. it was a very difficult shot and credit TJ for making it, but in the long run I don't have much confidence in this working for us.

and lol at Michelle Carter the scout!!!!


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

^^TRON .. do you think tj can perform if he is subjected to strong defence during a playoff? if he is made ineffective i would think that smitch would be forced to play jose and dmartin more.

maybe michelle is more of a cougar than a scout ..lol

(btw have you noticed .. when somebody has parents who gives him a lot of money he doesnt need brains or talent .. and then he can declare others as 'haters' so he can hate them in turn !!)


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

dude michelle carter has balls to show up to a raptor game


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

jibe said:


> ^^TRON .. do you think tj can perform if he is subjected to strong defence during a playoff? if he is made ineffective i would think that smitch would be forced to play jose and dmartin more.
> 
> maybe michelle is more of a cougar than a scout ..lol
> 
> (btw have you noticed .. when somebody has parents who gives him a lot of money he doesnt need brains or talent .. and then he can declare others as 'haters' so he can hate them in turn !!)


Or I've been working since I was twelve and know how to save my money and make the most out of it. It's also called fast-tracking through highschool and university with good grades and coming out of school with a very well paying job.
And judging by your outstanding grammatical skills, I doubt you have space to discuss my intelligence.

And at no point will Martin see the floor unless there is an injury, no matter if Ford is having a bad game or not.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

jibe said:


> if he is made ineffective i would think that smitch would be forced to play jose and dmartin more.


When Martin sees the floor I'll make sure to post here so you are informed in case the boxscore doesn't show seconds.

I'm obviously tired of people bashing Ford by summarizing his playing repertoire using a particular play or game. Who finished in the fourth in this game? There goes the "Jose in the 4th" theory. I'm not saying that Ford always finishes, but I don't see why people make those kind of statements when it's clear to everyone else that it's not what goes on in the entire year. In fact, TJ Ford played very well last game in Minnesota in the first 3 quarters. If it wasn't for Ford, the Raps would be well out of it in the fourth and out of reach for any type of come back.

If you're not a hater, then don't get angry when someone calls you one since they aren't talking to you. It's obvious who the "haters" are on this board and who aren't.


----------



## jibe (Nov 11, 2006)

SickGame said:


> Or I've been working since I was twelve and know how to save my money and make the most out of it. It's also called fast-tracking through highschool and university with good grades and coming out of school with a very well paying job.
> And judging by your outstanding grammatical skills, I doubt you have space to discuss my intelligence.
> 
> And at no point will Martin see the floor unless there is an injury, no matter if Ford is having a bad game or not.



congratulations on your success at such a young age an thank you for spending so much of your leisure time on this fine forum of basketball lovers ... oh an raptor lovers too.

perhaps you are sacrificing too much of your time trying to hold "haters" to account and demonstrating your passionate feelings for the raptor players particularily tj ford.

i hope my criticsm of tj does not upset you too much, an i will try to not be so hard on his performance during the playoffs. in the meantime dont hesitate to correct me if you believe i have misrepresented the basketball skills of any of your favourite raptor players.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

jibe said:


> i hope my criticsm of tj does not upset you too much,


The part that upsets most people is not your criticism, but the fact that you have no idea what you're talking about.

Take Jason Collins for example, he is a below average player and a target for criticism of the Nets fans. However, if you go into their forums and start saying that Jason Collins is inadequate to play center because his height is only 6-6, I'm sure many Nets fans will feel "upset" by your comments. Why? Because you don't know what you're talking about.

As long as a comment is intelligent and credible, people won't get offended by it. But please, save the rest of us from all the other garbage you have posted recently.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

TRON said:


> I'm definetely no TJ hater, but I am growing very tired of that isolation play that Sam seems to love to run at the end of close games for TJ.
> 
> Tonight it went in, but I bet if u crunched the numbers the stats would probably show it is ineffective play to run. it was a very difficult shot and credit TJ for making it, but in the long run I don't have much confidence in this working for us.



I feel the same way as Tron here. If TJ is going to take the last shot I would much rather see him pull up just inside the foul line for a short jumper than try to go all the way with what is a very low percentage bank shot for him. He doesn't finish well at the rim and because his shots look so wild he doesn't get any calls either as officials don't want to bail a player out in the final seconds.

He has that move where he uses his speed to go right at a guy and force him to start moving backward, then he can just pull up and have the uncontested shot once the defender's momentum is backwards. Much better look for him and the team. But ideally I want him to create for somebody else for a change down the stretch. He's way too predictable.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

jibe said:


> congratulations on your success at such a young age an thank you for spending so much of your leisure time on this fine forum of basketball lovers ... oh an raptor lovers too.
> 
> perhaps you are sacrificing too much of your time trying to hold "haters" to account and demonstrating your passionate feelings for the raptor players particularily tj ford.
> 
> i hope my criticsm of tj does not upset you too much, an i will try to not be so hard on his performance during the playoffs. in the meantime dont hesitate to correct me if you believe i have misrepresented the basketball skills of any of your favourite raptor players.


Truce.
Just don't repeat yourself too much. It's fine to have an opinion, founded or unfounded. It's just a headache when its repetitive. Just avoid consistent repitition and you'll be fine.


----------

